# IUI - Abstaining from "relations" before an iui



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

We have been told by our clinin to abstain from any sexual relations for 5 days before our iui!

I wondered if this is the same advice given to all couples undergoing this tx.

For the last couple of my cycles I have felt that the timing for my iui has been all wrong (as in late) and the fact that we are told not to have sex for the five days leading up to the iui ensures that in that month we have absolutely no chance of conceiving!!!!

Getting me a bit down.

DOes everyone else stick religiously to the recommendations made by their clinic?

On 4th iui now and convinced more than ever that it's never gonna work for me!

Love

KAren xxx


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Karen
I have always been told to abstain for 3 days prior to the IUI treatment - god only knows if this makes any difference as I have had three goes at it now with no results! 
good luck with your treatment.
JoExxxxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Karen

That sounds very strange to me?!!

I have had DIUI tx at 2 different clinics and have never been told to not have sex before tx.

They advised me to abstain for a couple of days afterwards, that was it.

I would just carry on as normal if I was you! 

Love Jules xx


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Karen,

Are you doing DIUI? Only reason I ask is that we have always been told to abstain for 3 - 5 days for Dh sperm to be at its best - apparently 3 days is the optimum to ensure there's the best and newest sperm. We were always told that longer than this means there are lots of "old" sperm there that can get in the way.

So if you're doing DIUI I can't see how it affects anything as it won't be using your dh sperm but if you aren't, then I guess that's why.

Love Jen xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your responses to my question. We are using DH sperm and I can appreciate that you get a better quality sample if you abstain but it just gets a bit frustrating when you do abstain and then they either abandon your tx or indeed you feel as if your iui is being done too late.

Trying to stay positive about the whole thing but not holding out much hope. DOn't get excited about it any more and really don't get stressed out on the 2ww cos deep down I know af is gonna appear regular as clockwork!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Karen

Sorry, I gave you the wrong advise!!!!!! 

Our tx is different because we were using donor sperm, it makes sense to abstain for a few days before to get the best sperm from your DH.

GOOD LUCK 

Jules xx


----------

